# Sweden will Sacrifice anything for PC



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This guy and any like him should be extinguished immediately, but the Swedish govt believes that sacrificing even their youngest children to evil is a worthy price to pay for looking PC.



> Swedish Police has arrested a 19-year-old immigrant from Iraq on suspicion of raping one of the children at a nursery school in the municipality of Lindesberg, where the man was temporarily employed. The alleged sexual assault took place on April 18.
> 
> According to Fria Tider, police detained the man last Friday. That same day, parents were invited to an emergency meeting that was held at the school last Monday night. Parents were informed of the case during a press conference.
> 
> ...


Iraqi Immigrant Arrested for Raping Nursery School Child in Sweden


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The allowing and abetting of the rape of your children and women is the end of your cultural identity. You are conquered and your seed will be earased from the earth.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't they chop off the hand of a thief in Iraq?? You know where this is going. It wouldn't be harsh or unreasonable punishment, IMHO. Heck people are paying to have it done.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> This guy and any like him should be extinguished immediately, but the Swedish govt believes that sacrificing even their youngest children to evil is a worthy price to pay for looking PC.
> 
> Iraqi Immigrant Arrested for Raping Nursery School Child in Sweden


I work with kids that live with the results of actions like this. Most of the time I don't know what to say, I know being there means the most.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Disgusting animal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

2 years for the rape of a child? I don't know who should receive the bullet in the head first. The rapist or the Swedish government.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

homefire said:


> I work with kids that live with the results of actions like this. Most of the time I don't know what to say, I know being there means the most.


No you don't Leonard, unless your pecker counts....


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Just because someone's sitting with me doesn't mean I'm sharing someone else's life. I'm not sure what you see.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> This guy and any like him should be extinguished immediately, but the Swedish govt believes that sacrificing even their youngest children to evil is a worthy price to pay for looking PC.
> 
> Iraqi Immigrant Arrested for Raping Nursery School Child in Sweden


2 years for child rape, sounds like Baltimore....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

homefire said:


> I work with kids that live with the results of actions like this. Most of the time I don't know what to say, I know being there means the most.


Do you work in Child protective service or the therapeutic side of this gig? I did 19 years in Criminal Investigations, my specialty was sexual and physical child abuse. I teach it in the police academy too. 19 years and I thought I have seen it all on how adults could be cruel to kids. Sad to say I'm wrong, monsters always come up with different ways unimaginable to hurt kids. I tapped out 4 months ago. 19 years is all I could handle. Now, I'm back chasing criminals.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

6811 said:


> Work in Child protective service or the therapeutic side of this gig. I did 19 years in Criminal Investigations, my specialty was sexual and physical child abuse. I teach it in the police academy too. 19 years and I thought I have seen how adults could be cruel to kids. Sad to say I'm wrong, monsters always come up with different ways in imaginable to hurt kids. I tapped out 4 months ago. 19 years is all I could handle.


I think we might be trying to be on the same side? I'm pretty burn out too. Mentally this job sucks.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know.....lots of talk about Sweden among the prepper and conservative groups lately. I think it is over exaggerating. It has to be. Think about it. Why and how can it be that bad? If it really was mayhem, don't you think even just a small group of Swedish men would do something? I find it hard to believe that every single male is just sitting on the side line, very hard to believe. We in the USA see very few articles about Sweden since their isn't much international coverage, maybe we are not hearing the whole story.

Before you judge me, I am a real conservative, pro Trump very early on, pro Trump bans, etc. I just think the Swedish problem could be exaggerated a bit, maybe some stories are blatantly false, how would we know? We can't google Swedish stuff, well must of us.

I just find it hard to believe the Swedes, descendants of Vikings who sailed around the world in their tiny ships to burn and pillage and rape could be so soft now.
The Swedes who fought like devils in the snow and ice and struck fear to Russians soldiers. 
How do you go from that to what is being reported now?
If that is really possible, than that is scary because it means human beings can be domesticated like cattle or chicken. I want to think we are a bit better than that.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't be fooled, there is a very large number of people in this country that has the same mindset as do they in Sweden. The people committing the crimes are not at fault for their actions, and the victims are to blame, sound familiar? if not, you aren't paying close enough attention to the news.


----------

